

How Web-Savvy Edupunks Are Transforming American Higher Education  - cwan
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/138/who-needs-harvard.html

======
balding_n_tired
How web-savvy companies are going to burn some money, make some money, and
leave the college world essentially untouched, I suspect.

